# Walk in the forest



## peti44 (14 Mar 2010)

Last time I was walking in the forest with my best friend, the camera. It's interesting, that while I wasn't interested in aquascaping, I wasn't interested in taking photos either... But now, I have stopped after every metre, to take a picture of every moss...   





In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/439 ... cef9_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/439 ... c045_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/439 ... 8ef1_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/439 ... 8c2f_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2756/439 ... 1e41_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2677/439 ... 7f78_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/439 ... 52a4_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/439 ... 985f_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4067/439 ... 95f1_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/439 ... 1f14_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/439 ... a0c3_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2731/439 ... a2af_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2719/439 ... f692_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/439 ... a773_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/439 ... fa08_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/439 ... 5222_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/439 ... 3864_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/439 ... 6545_o.jpg


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Mar 2010)

Nice pitures Peter - I've just got back from doing much the same thing   

Tony


----------



## peti44 (15 Mar 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Nice pitures Peter - I've just got back from doing much the same thing
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony!  I'd love to see your pictures as well.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Mar 2010)

Great photos Peter   Some great inspiration in there!


----------



## peti44 (15 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Great photos Peter   Some great inspiration in there!


Thanks Steve! 
Anyway, these photos were made by a Fuji Finepix S5500.


----------



## JamesM (15 Mar 2010)

peti44 said:
			
		

> Anyway, these photos were made by a Fuji Finepix S5500.


Even more credit due... I wish I could get my S5500 to take pics like that!  

Quality


----------



## peti44 (15 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> peti44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

The moss in my tank look rather boring now, ha!

Lovely photographs!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2010)

Lovely photos  Fujis are great


----------



## peti44 (21 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lovely photos


Thanks!   



> Fujis are great


Yes they are, but a Canon would be better.


----------



## peti44 (3 Apr 2010)

Some new photo.   




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2737/448 ... 5875_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/448 ... 6f93_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/448 ... d05e_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2781/448 ... 3ec2_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/448 ... dc3f_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/448 ... 1e42_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/445 ... 5883_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/445 ... 2345_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2704/445 ... 0168_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/445 ... a515_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/445 ... 619b_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2781/445 ... 0938_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/445 ... b52b_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/445 ... 09f8_o.jpg




In large size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2698/445 ... f907_o.jpg


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Apr 2010)

the first shot is glorious! looks HDR almost. great exposure


----------



## peti44 (4 Apr 2010)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2010)

Particulalry like the last two moss photos Peter! Lovely stuff


----------



## peti44 (4 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Particulalry like the last two moss photos Peter! Lovely stuff


I'm glad that you like them.


----------



## tomsteer (4 Apr 2010)

Some really nice shots there Peter, Keep up the good work!


----------



## peti44 (4 Apr 2010)

tomsteer said:
			
		

> Some really nice shots there Peter, Keep up the good work!


Thanks!


----------



## tyrophagus (19 Apr 2010)

Nice photos Peter.  It's tricky in forests to get the white balance right as the shadows always fool the camera into a cooler wb.


----------



## peti44 (20 Apr 2010)

tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Nice photos Peter.


Thanks tyrophagus!

Some picture with my new camera. (Canon EOS 1000D  ) You can't even beleive what does it feel like to take photos with a camera like this after Fuji.   


In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/453 ... a77c_o.jpg


In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/453 ... 57ab_o.jpg


In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/453 ... e767_o.jpg


In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/453 ... 7a88_o.jpg


In large size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/453 ... a4e4_o.jpg

Is it possible to be in live with a camera?


----------

